# Wie gibt man einen Satz aus im Grafikmodus?



## TheComputaNerd (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich weiß ja, wie man im Textmodus was ausgibt, aber wie gibt man was im Grafikmodus aus, ich habe es mit der normalen Textmodus Variante + Farbenbestimmung versucht, aber leider erfolglos. Bitte hilft mir!


----------



## timestamp (16. Februar 2011)

Sprache? Ohne die können wir nur raten...


----------



## TheComputaNerd (16. Februar 2011)

Assembler(NASM)


----------



## TheComputaNerd (16. Februar 2011)

Nicht nötig, habe herausgefunden!


```
mov ax, 0x1000
mov es, ax
mov ds, ax



mov ah, 0
mov al, 12h
int 10h

mov si, ms
call print

ms db 'fdsdf', 13, 10, 0

print:
mov ah, 0Bh
mov bh, 0
mov bl, 5
lodsb
or al, al
jz .done
mov ah, 0eH
int 10h
jmp print

.done:
ret


times 512 - ($ - $$)  hlt
```


----------

